# Roadster roof.......the warning signs?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wondering if whats happening is a sign of something about to go seriously wrong 

When the roof goes down everything is fine till the point the windows need to come back up, they jump up and down about 4 or 5 times and the light on the dash flickers then they eventually go up.

No issues with the roof coming back up or if i stop the roof half way and put it back down, just wondered if this is a sign of something about to go wrong that I can get checked and/or fixed whilst I still have a warranty on it

mines a 2007

J
xx


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Any unusual noises from the window mechanisms?

Do the windows work normally when operated by themselves ie not via the roof up/down button?

Both windows do the same?

As always with this stuff - get the car scanned for any fault codes. Roof position sensor?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm guessing...but would think a bad sensor or switch is giving a mixed signal to the convertible top operation control unit (J256), which passes a signal to the convenience system control unit (J393) which drives both door control units (J386/J387). And not necessarily something wrong with the door control units, especially if they can still be operated normally when the top is either fully up or down.

Look up the Service Training SSP 391 on the Audi TT Roadster. Check the knowledge section or just Google search for it. Should give you some good information and help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea windows work fine and when the roof goes back up it's all fine  doing the windows by the switches is all fine, I wonder if it's where I've left the roof down in the heat it's fried something?

I'm at VAG at the manor tomorrow so I'll ask one of the guys who is bringing their VAGcom to give it a scan 

J
Xx


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I doubt you have enough 'heat' in the UK that would affect anything (except old people), let alone automotive components. LOL! Now if you were writing from Spain or Texas, say - around late August, we'd have a very different discussion!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol so the roof full on failed yesterday, after we scanned it etc it then decided it wouldnt come up, emptied the boot, released the pressure, pulled it up then couldnt work out how to close it lol it would then close it at the switch but wouldnt go past just opening, so tightened the pressure release again and it was fine. However, its going into Audi on the 10th July for a repair quote of that and some other faults that came up for a warranty fix  thought I was actually going to have to drive home with a half open/closed roof!

J
xx


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Lollypop - Please read my post on closing the top up manually, I think you'll find it a worth a read.

The top can be put up and down manually as long as you leave the hydraulic valve open. Same goes for locking and securing the top manually. As long as you leave the spline shaft out of the roof motor assembly, you could use the emergency key indefinitely. In fact, the convertible top can be completely operated (opened, closed and latched) without any electrical or hydraulic assist whatsoever. Theoretically - for as long as you own the car. I'm not saying it would be easy, just saying it could be done.

The RAC video shows two people closing it in order to avoid tweaking the frame as it's quite heavy and it's obviously easier for two people to overcome the hydraulic system. But I can tell you from experience, it can be done by one person as I figured out when my top crapped out in Italy last year;

First, straddle the center console facing aft with your knees on each seat. Get your fingers under the leading edge of the frame wherever you can, and work it out as much as possible until you can get your hands under the very center of the frame - this way your leverage is at the center of the frame and you won't tweak it. Then keep pulling it up and out until it stops fighting you to close itself. At that point, just turn around, and ease it down onto the window frame and then follow the latching instructions.

Before you take it in, it's worth trying this yourself just in case you ever get stuck again. Knowing how to open and close the top will save you should it ever crap out in/at the worst possible moment - at night, in the rain, miles from home.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1409497&p=7532553&hilit=manually+convertible#p7532553


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Lollypop - Please read my post on closing the top up manually, I think you'll find it a worth a read.
> 
> The top can be put up and down manually as long as you leave the hydraulic valve open. Same goes for locking and securing the top manually. As long as you leave the spline shaft out of the roof motor assembly, you could use the emergency key indefinitely. In fact, the convertible top can be completely operated (opened, closed and latched) without any electrical or hydraulic assist whatsoever. Theoretically - for as long as you own the car. I'm not saying it would be easy, just saying it could be done.
> 
> ...


We managed to get it back up but couldnt for the life of us figure out how to close it, the videos I was looking at showed a circular bung in the middle of the front of the roof that you should then be able to remove and put the tool into, but mine wasnt like it you had to remove the panel but then twisted the tool on and was like.......now what? lol

I'll take a closer look at your post 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So yea, thats the video I watched, mine doesnt have that rubber bung, instead that bit is "cut out" and you remove it, but it was the next bit I think I lost patience and didnt realise you had to remove something lol it was closing and opening fine, just not going down or up, I then closed the valve and it went up and down fine......just waiting on the faults to come across, but I think it was one of the flaps that came up with a fault

J
xx


----------

